# creativecraving.co.uk down?



## Dan Bevis (Aug 19, 2012)

Heard about this place today, and I've been looking to leave Spreadshirt as of late [due of lack of engagement] and get a new UK online based storefront. 

It seems to be down, though - can any users of it confirm this?


----------

